# Suche Programm für Aufbauanleitungen



## met (15. März 2004)

Hallo,
wir stellen Kinder-Spielgeräte her und erstellen momentan unsere Aufbauanleitungen (in der Art wie Lego-Anleitungen) mit Corel Draw 8.

In CorelDraw 8 war es noch möglich, einzelne Seiten (die in mehreren Aufbauanleitungen benötigt werden), als eine CDR-Datei zu speichern und diese dann in mehrere Aufbauanleitungen verknüpft einzufügen. Also wenn ich die eine Datei geändert habe, wurden alle anderen auch mitgeändert.

In CorelDraw 9 - 11 war das nicht mehr möglich.

Das geht jetzt zwar in CorelDraw 12 wieder, doch werden die verknüpften Dateien nicht richtig angezeigt. Die Linienstärken sind dicker oder dünner als in der Original-Datei.

Kennt jemand ein professionelles Programm, das folgendes beherrscht:
- Vektorgrafiken einfügen und bearbeiten (*.CGM)
- Textbearbeitung wie in Word
- Verknüpfungen (sehr wichtig)
- Export in DXF, PDF, ...

Im Voraus schon mal danke


----------



## met (15. März 2004)

*Beispiel*

siehe Bild


----------



## onlYTrash (17. März 2004)

Kann nur Indesign empfehlen! Is einfach das beste zum Layouten. Ob es aber alle deine Wünsche befriedigt (wenn es das überhaupt gibt) weiß ich nicht.

http://www.adobe.de/products/indesign/main.html


----------

